# Purchase Peptides' Liquid Tadalafil



## BLang (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

FYI, Purchase Peptides' Liquid Tadalafil is legit as hell. I got a bottle of it a couple of months ago and have been researching with it sporadically. I don't have any previous experience with Cialis, but I have experienced all of the textbook results associated with. Also, when I have tried the higher end of the standard dose range I have started to notice a few of the standard side-effects start to creep in as well. So, the potency is there for SURE.

Packaging/shipping/communication/etc. were all solid of course. All of the other reviews I've seen on their other products are just as glowing, so I won't be hesitating to order from them in the future.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2013)

Great to hear! Always nice having Cialis on hand for a fun weekend!


----------



## gamma (Apr 7, 2013)

Just out of curiosity what sides have u experienced?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure about the OP but a slightly stuffed up nose is a common minor side effect from Cialis.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 7, 2013)

Only side for me is the one you want.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 7, 2013)

When i test, i get heartburn, flushing of the face, congestion. Take a Zantac and lots of water! The benefits outweigh the sides. I like mixing 25mg Cialis and 50mg Viagra..


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 7, 2013)

For those testing with prostate concerns it has shown increased volume in our test subjects urine stream.


----------



## gamma (Apr 7, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> When i test, i get heartburn, flushing of the face, congestion. Take a Zantac and lots of water! The benefits outweigh the sides. I like mixing 25mg Cialis and 50mg Viagra..


Sounds like a hell of a cocktail.. Lol


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Not sure about the OP but a slightly stuffed up nose is a common minor side effect from Cialis.



That's the only un wanted side I've experienced from it, only then higher dosage. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BLang (Apr 7, 2013)

gamma said:


> Just out of curiosity what sides have u experienced?



At most doses I notice some amount of tingling sensation in my hands/feet, it's always been pretty mild and subsides after a few hours. I've also occasionally noticed some flushing/warmth sensations in the hours after taking it.

The one time I took what would be considered a high dose, I got pretty nasty heartburn for several days. It was pretty confusing since I've never had problems with heartburn before until it dawned on me that it was probably the tadalafil and sure enough, it's a common symptom.

That's pretty much it.


----------

